# Stuburt Urban Shoes - Spikeless



## MarkA (May 14, 2013)

I was looking for a pair of lightweight summer shoes when these appeared in our club Pro Shop. I didn't know too much about Stuburt but they appear to be an established brand who have just relaunched themselves. They were flying out like hot cakes so I tried a pair. They are a modern trndy urban style with leather uppers and man-made cleated soles and they are so so comfy, they look good with a pair of jeans too. Playing wise they are great for dry hard fairways and you don't get that ache you get from wearing spikes on a dry course. Even better they are only Â£39.99!. To sum up very stylish urban shoes that look good with shorts or longs. very comfortable with a leather upper and great value for money. Highly recommended


----------



## thecraw (May 15, 2013)

Saw these tonight in American Golf, not my cuppa at all.


----------

